# Terminology & Definitions



## Alan Bowen (Feb 16, 2020)

Sounds like a dumb question, but I don't have all this "terminology" in my head yet .....

Can someone tell me what a "large seedling" is? is that "Near Blooming Size" (whatever that is), and
can a large seedling be Blooming size ?

I wish there were an Orchid Dictionary.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2020)

Subjective marketing terms


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 16, 2020)

According to at least two prolific Ebayer sellers, "Near blooming size" and "large seedling" are the plants that were removed from flask this morning, and "blooming size" are the ones that were deflasked last week.

It's best to ask a seller what they consider to be blooming size versus near blooming size and where the other subjective terms like large seedling fall into that because there is no specific definition here. Generally blooming size means that the plant could bloom during the next blooming season or typically within a year. Near blooming size usually means the plant is around 2 blooming seasons away from flowering, typically within 1 - 2 years of blooming. Large seedling would mean it's a big seedling, but not necessary anywhere near ready to bloom.


----------



## Ray (Feb 17, 2020)

You also have to understand that such descriptions are subjective based upon cultural conditions , too.

As an experienced grower who has done what’s possible to optimize the conditions, a particular plant may be likely to bloom soon, but if that plant is moved to a less-perfect, home environment, it may take another year or more to get there, if for no other reason than a change in conditions requires some adjustment time.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2020)

If your talking about eBay or online, ask to see the photos. Compare the plant to the pot size.


----------

